
Has anyone released software through Cnet.com? Please share your experiences and opinions! - juwo

======
juwo
I plan to follow everyone's advice posted in the YC comments and to release it
at Cnet.com (see http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=1945)

Any experiences and opinions good/bad?

1) On my software, distributed via Java Web Start, I plan to add a "Donate"
button that clicks to a paypal page. Anyone have any experience with that?

(is paypal the best option? this seems to be a horror story site
http://www.aboutpaypal.org/)

2) Is it necessary to have a "dont sue me"/I Agree button? Any recommendation?

LOL, I have never done this before. thanks, Anil

~~~
juwo
http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=1945

